# Diablo



## Farstar (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Viel Wirbel wird um das Spiel Diablo 3 gemacht, aber was kann man sich als _Außenstehender_ unter dem Spiel vorstellen? Es tut mir echt Leid das zu fragen, aber ich habe die Vorgänger noch nie gespielt ... habe ich was verpaßt, war das auch ein riesiges mmorpg? Ein paar Produktbeschreibungen und ein paar Screenshoth bei Amazon.de habe ich mir durchgelesen, aber so richtig konnte ich nichts damit anfangen.

Vieleicht helfen mir hier ein paar Spieler, die es mal gespielt haben, oder es immer noch spielen und mir ganz kurz was über dem Inhalt erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich würde mich darüber sehr freuen.


Viele Grüße


----------



## Sempai02 (28. Juni 2008)

Diablo ist ein Hack& Slay-Spiel,d.h. man kämpft sich mit einer Klasse (z.B. Paladin, der damals noch Schaden gemacht hat, Zauberin oder Nekromant) durch Unmengen von Monstern. Als Ergebnis bekam man eine nette Story (meiner Meinung die schlechteste von Blizzard) und Unmengen von Items (deswegen auch oftmals WoW = Diablo Prinzip + Warcraft Story). 

Meiner Meinung nach wird Diablo völlig überbewertet,nur gibt es viele,die anscheinend das stupide Kloppen von Monstern für rosa/gelbe/xy Pixel mögen. Da sich Blizzard mit WoW diese stupide Kloppcommnunity noch weiter aufgebaut wird,bescheinige ich D3 heute schon eine Absatzzahl jenseits der 10 Millionen.


----------



## Synic (28. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Da sich Blizzard mit WoW diese stupide Kloppcommnunity noch weiter aufgebaut wird,bescheinige ich D3 heute schon eine Absatzzahl jenseits der 10 Millionen.



Jo ^^


----------



## Headhugo (28. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Diablo ist ein Hack& Slay-Spiel,d.h. man kämpft sich mit einer Klasse (z.B. Paladin, der damals noch Schaden gemacht hat, Zauberin oder Nekromant) durch Unmengen von Monstern. Als Ergebnis bekam man eine nette Story (meiner Meinung die schlechteste von Blizzard) und Unmengen von Items (deswegen auch oftmals WoW = Diablo Prinzip + Warcraft Story).
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach wird Diablo völlig überbewertet,nur gibt es viele,die anscheinend das stupide Kloppen von Monstern für rosa/gelbe/xy Pixel mögen. Da sich Blizzard mit WoW diese stupide Kloppcommnunity noch weiter aufgebaut wird,bescheinige ich D3 heute schon eine Absatzzahl jenseits der 10 Millionen.





ah ja klar aber ich glaub diablo 3 hat gute grafik und es macht riesen spaß !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sempai02 (28. Juni 2008)

Headhugo schrieb:


> ah ja klar aber ich glaub diablo 3 hat gute grafik und es macht riesen spaß !!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Hust* Blizzard =/= Grafik *Hust*


----------



## Headhugo (28. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> *Hust* Blizzard =/= Grafik *Hust*


----------



## Headhugo (28. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> *Hust* Blizzard =/= Grafik *Hust*


----------



## Headhugo (28. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> *Hust* Blizzard =/= Grafik *Hust*


ja hust besser als früher hust lies den blog von oliver hust nerd hust


----------



## Flooza (28. Juni 2008)

also ich find die diablo games hammer. ist halt jedermans ding "sinnlos" massen von monstern z8u töten.  aber die story ist genial


----------



## Headhugo (28. Juni 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> also ich find die diablo games hammer. ist halt jedermans ding "sinnlos" massen von monstern z8u töten.  aber die story ist genial




ganz meiner meinung


----------



## Sempai02 (28. Juni 2008)

Headhugo schrieb:


> ja hust besser als früher hust lies den blog von oliver hust nerd hust



Die Grafik sieht heute vielleicht ganz nett aus,wobei bis Release noch vorneweg 2 Jahre vergehen. Ich bin ja auch kein Grafikfetischist,nur war die Grafik von Blizzard-Spielen in den letzten 15 Jahren immer nur "nett" und nie "überragend".


----------



## WestIce (28. Juni 2008)

na und? scheint auch nicht nötig zu sein...und ich speiel kein wow, sondern aoc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chainsawKiller (28. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Die Grafik sieht heute vielleicht ganz nett aus,wobei bis Release noch vorneweg 2 Jahre vergehen. Ich bin ja auch kein Grafikfetischist,nur war die Grafik von Blizzard-Spielen in den letzten 15 Jahren immer nur "nett" und nie "überragend".



Naja nette Grafik ist find ich immernoch die beste lösung für ein Spiel.
Ich spiel jetzt AoC und lauf die ganze zeit mit 5-20fps rum. warum? weiß ich nicht, hab mir extra neuen pc gekauft und eigentlich müsste es laufen.
Worauf ich hinaus will, 
ich spiel viel lieber ein Spiel das ganz ok aussieht, so wie WoW oder Wc3 als ein spiel das zwar hammer grafik hat, es dafür aber an allen anderen Ecken mangelt,
ich fand Diabolo 2 auch richtig geil obwohl es grad mal 800x600 lief...


----------



## Abrox (28. Juni 2008)

Headhugo schrieb:


> ah ja klar aber ich glaub diablo 3 hat gute grafik und es macht riesen spaß !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Auch wenn ich Ironie deute, erklär ich jetzt für Leute die es ernst meinen könnten:

Grafik (!=) Spielspaß.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

DIABLO3 > all

das sagt wohl alles


----------



## Magickevin (5. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es ja lustig das leute sagen das diablo ein scheiß game ist hinter dem spiel ist eine story dazu einfach:
Lest die Questtexte
dazu sind noch ganz nette sachen eingebaut wen man mit NPC's redet wenn z.B ein Barbar Charsi anspricht ist es ein anderer wie wenn man es mit einer Amazone tut ausserdem gibt es viele "Versteckte" Bereiche nicht nur das Cow lvl ist ein RIESEN spaß nein es gibt z.b ein lvl wenn man ne fackel umlegt auch wenn man denkt da ist die flacke aber die macht ja nichts.
Diablo2 ist ein spiel wo man nicht alles mit einmal sieht und man die items nur mit rnd bekommt.


----------



## Geige (5. Juli 2008)

die questtexte werden einem sogar vorgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja das muss man machen story ist das was für mich d2 ausmachte


----------



## Gen91 (5. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es gibt 2 Arten von Spielen:
   1.Spiele mit einer Supergrafik, wo man über spielerische und Storymängel mal hinweg sehen kann, zB Crysis
   2.Spiele die einfach eine Super Story oder eine Atmosphäre bieten, zB Diablo oder WoW

natürlich gibt es auch Spiele die beides haben, da fällt mir zB Far Cry ein


----------



## Cavador (7. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> nur war die Grafik von Blizzard-Spielen in den letzten 15 Jahren immer nur "nett" und nie "überragend".



Und das ist auch gut so weil die Hardware der meisten Spieler nur "nett" und nicht "überragend" ist.
Warum sollte Blizz ne Menge Kunden vergraulen mit XXL Grafik wenn es auch weniger aufgebläht geht und dafür auf weitaus mehr Pc's läuft und somit einen höhern Absatz sichert.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (7. Juli 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Ich finde es gibt 2 Arten von Spielen:
> 1.Spiele mit einer Supergrafik, wo man über spielerische und Storymängel mal hinweg sehen kann, zB Crysis
> 2.Spiele die einfach eine Super Story oder eine Atmosphäre bieten, zB Diablo oder WoW
> 
> natürlich gibt es auch Spiele die beides haben, da fällt mir zB Far Cry ein



jetzt wüsste ich nur gerne wo crysis keine story hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab diablo I und diablo II gespielt, ist aber irgendwie nicht mein fall^^


----------



## Qwalle (7. Juli 2008)

diablo wird ein knüller! wer 2 mal angespielt hat, der weiss, dass diablo eine sucht ist ^^

alles jetzt einfach hübscher verpackt und ein paar neue features und schon läufts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfaches konzept und riesiger spielspaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaube da hat mich das kellerleben wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

